# What would a baby born in the 40's have been fed if not breastfed?



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

My mom was born in 1942. She insists that she was not breastfed, but she doesn't know what she was fed instead. (Her mom and dad are both gone, and her sister is only a couple years older than she is and she can't remember. She does remember getting to feed my Mom with a bottle, though.)

I know they didn't have formula. And they didn't have a wet nurse. Would they have just put plain cow's milk in the bottle?


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

My mom remembers babies getting "formula" made with goat's milk, and also with evaporated milk. Supposedly, goat's milk is closer to our own than cow's milk. I've never really looked into it.


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
My mom remembers babies getting "formula" made with goat's milk, and also with evaporated milk. Supposedly, goat's milk is closer to our own than cow's milk. I've never really looked into it.

Hmmm...I wonder if they would have had access to goat's milk? My great-grandparents were dairy farmers, but I guess they could have had some goats, too.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Formula was invented in the late 1800s. They absolutly had formula in the 1940s. My mother wasnt nursed either, and neither were any of her siblings, including my uncle born in 1949.

Formula was initially invented to feed orphans so that abandoned children wouldnt die. Can't remember when it became something to use in lou of breastmilk. WOnder whose brilliant idea THAT was.


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
Formula was invented in the late 1800s. They absolutly had formula in the 1940s. My mother wasnt nursed either, and neither were any of her siblings, including my uncle born in 1949.

Formula was initially invented to feed orphans so that abandoned children wouldnt die. Can't remember when it became something to use in lou of breastmilk. WOnder whose brilliant idea THAT was.









Oh, I thought formula wasn't developed until later. Maybe that's what they fed her, then.

After I posted this, I got to thinking about what was done in orphanages. But probably an orphanage would have had a wet nurse. That would have been such an awesome job.

ETA: You are right! A quick little Wiki search revealed that Similac was introduced in the 1920's. I don't know why I assumed that formulas weren't available until the 50's or 60's.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emelsea* 
Oh, I thought formula wasn't developed until later. Maybe that's what they fed her, then.

just google "When was baby formual invented?" SOme say 1845, some say 1869, but it was definetly before the turn of the century. Like I said, it was invented as a means to keep the infant mortality rate down for orphaned children. SOmewhere along the way, it started to be commercialed as an alternative method to breastfeeding. I was formula fed.







.

I had a morbid curiosity about this about a year ago.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emelsea* 
After I posted this, I got to thinking about what was done in orphanages. But probably an orphanage would have had a wet nurse. That would have been such an awesome job.

I believe, if memory serves, the rate of orphaned babies was begining to overcome the services the wet nurses could provide. ALternative methods for nutrition were needed to satisfy the shere number of children in need.

Its the commercialazation that turned it into a cash cow. Scuse the pund.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

This blog post contains a recipe in a booklet given to new mothers that sounds similar to what my grandmother describes mixing up for her children (condensed milk, corn syrup, and cod liver oil).


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Babies can survive on animal milks as well. Presumably their death rates are much higher but I know my nephew (born in India) got buffalo milk after my SIL couldn't bf and he didn't tolerate whatever formula was available. He's just fine now.


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

From what little my grandmother and mother told me, canned evaporated milk, cows milk and early introduction of food. In fact, my dh(poor guy) was given formula for a couple weeks, then switched to cows milk and solids at about 3months. Maybe earlier. My MIL actually started with whole milk and slowly switched to 2%.







How my dh isn't a complete metabolic mess, I have no idea.
Oh wait...he is.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Granted, I was born in 1981, but I was fed canned evaporated milk with caro syrup. that was my Gran's idea of formula. My mother was capable of BF'ing, and did, for 3 weeks. but she was also a senior in high school working 3 jobs, and wasn't able to and didn't have the desire to continue.

formula was available for a long time, but depending on people's circumstances and finances, they may have chosen a more inexpensive/readily available option.


----------



## smpayne (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
Can't remember when it became something to use in lou of breastmilk. WOnder whose brilliant idea THAT was.









Some male doctor/researcher who thought he could do better than God/nature. Ok, there was probably more than one. It gave doctors one more thing they could have power over, which would necessitate more frequent doctors visits. Not to mention bottle feeding preserved their "Victorian" sense of modesty for their women (no need to bare breasts to anyone). So here we are 60-70 years later trying to undo multiple generations of BAAAAD informaion. Kind of like "smoking is good for you". Alright, enough sarcasam.

I'm sure it became more popular when more and more women went to work while the men were overseas fighting in WWII.

I have a home ec book from 1950 and it mentions using the "formula recipe" mom would get from the babies doctor. My mom remembers using evaporated milk mixed with Kayro syrup.


----------



## patronus (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teensy* 
This blog post contains a recipe in a booklet given to new mothers that sounds similar to what my grandmother describes mixing up for her children (condensed milk, corn syrup, and cod liver oil).


Quote:


Originally Posted by *smpayne* 
I have a home ec book from 1950 and it mentions using the "formula recipe" mom would get from the babies doctor. My mom remembers using evaporated milk mixed with Kayro syrup.

the thought of giving my babe condensed milk and kayro/corn syrup made me simultaneously tear up and feel like i was going to vomit. OMG.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

My mom was fed formula along with her siblings. DPs mom and all of her siblings (6 I believe) were fed a combo of powdered milk, karo syrup and maybe something else in it. It sounds like a gross combo, but honestly the formulas out there aren't very much different than that.


----------



## Sunflower223 (Feb 22, 2007)

I've always wondered about this myself. I wondered about orphans or babies who mother died in childbirth and what they would have been fed two or three hundred years ago. Interesting topic.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

200 or 300 years ago, and beyond that through the ages, they had wet nurses. Matter of fact, English, (and possible french and spanish) queens going back centuries were not even ALLOWED to feed their infant children. Especially if the baby was female.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My mom was born in the 40's and wasn't breastfed. She was fed a homemade formula: evaporated milk, corn syrup, and water, in a specific "recipe" (or formula) given to Grandma by the doctor. Solids were started very young because babies needed vitamins not found in canned milk or corn syrup.

Two or three hundred years ago, orphaned babies were either nursed by adoptive moms or a wet nurse, fed whole cow or goat milk, fed "solids" way too young, or died.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
200 or 300 years ago, and beyond that through the ages, they had wet nurses. Matter of fact, English, (and possible french and spanish) queens going back centuries were not even ALLOWED to feed their infant children. Especially if the baby was female.









I heard a really interesting lecture by a GWU English professor about bio-moms and "breast moms" with regards to Shakespeare's time, and specifically Romeo & Juliet. What was interesting is that poorer women would have jumped at the chance to wet nurse, because they just couldn't afford to keep having babies. Rich women, on the other hand, were producing heirs, so it was in their best interest to have their fertility return ASAP.

ETA: I think it was Gail Kern Paster, the former director of the GWU English department. I saw her speak as part of the Folger Teaching Shakespeare Institute. She wrote a book about Shakespeare and bodily functions, if you're interested... sorry, rambling off topic. I'll blame the 94 degree heat.


----------



## nicky85 (Jul 10, 2010)

I read a book about middle-class Victorian families in England and back then the general consensus of the "experts" was that formula was better for babies because it was "scientifically" engineered to meet babies nutritional needs. With all the new inventions like lightbulbs, phonographs, telephones, etc. there was kind of this "gee whiz, the more technology the better!" idea that prevailed.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teensy* 
This blog post contains a recipe in a booklet given to new mothers that sounds similar to what my grandmother describes mixing up for her children (condensed milk, corn syrup, and cod liver oil).

Sadly this is what my mother was told to feed me in the early *1970s*!


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
Formula was invented in the late 1800s. They absolutly had formula in the 1940s. My mother wasnt nursed either, and neither were any of her siblings, including my uncle born in 1949.
*
Formula was initially invented to feed orphans so that abandoned children wouldnt die. Can't remember when it became something to use in lou of breastmilk. WOnder whose brilliant idea THAT was.







*

This is largely a guess based on what I know about attitudes in the US at the time, but I bet if nearly universal formula use didn't start around the end of WWII then it cranked up dramatically.

More women were in the work place (many went back home with the return of their men from the war, but many stayed too.)

People were all about the amazing-ness of science and how much better life was with technology. And formula is so much more scientific than breastfeeding (







)

Processed, boxed food was all the rage. So convenient and easy, so technologically advanced. TV dinners and boxed cake mixes were introduced during this time. The modern woman would have been considered foolish to go back to making things the old, slow way.

I imagine the distrust of the breast started when (male) MDs started taking over birth from midwives. After all these were men of science who had so much education and knew so much more than than midwives and mothers. They were going to modernize birth and baby care. Breastfeeding was so unsanitary and unscientific. Obviously, these educated men could come up with something better.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teensy* 
This blog post contains a recipe in a booklet given to new mothers that sounds similar to what my grandmother describes mixing up for her children (condensed milk, corn syrup, and cod liver oil).

DH's grandmother didn't breastfeed, and made something similar to this for her three kids (born in the fifties).


----------



## smpayne (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *patronus* 
the thought of giving my babe condensed milk and kayro/corn syrup made me simultaneously tear up and feel like i was going to vomit. OMG.

I will admit, I have tried it. It's not horible, just really sweet. Evaporated milk with Karo syrup is a little better (not so sweet). Just add some eggs, carmelized sugar and you have flan (real sugar works better)







.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I was given raw goat's milk with raw honey.

My mother's siblings, born through the 40s and 50s, were given store-bought formula.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

Around the year 1900, or a few years before, there was a big shift in thinking, views on women, men and children changed. This was the first time in history children were seen as children, with special needs (rather than miniature adults). Along with this came a lot of (usually male) "specialists", the people who write books to teach parents how to care for their babies. They started by scheduling the babies sleep and feeding - and as a result, more babies would have been underfed, mothers milk supply diminished, and there would have been a need for formula. Also, formula made it so much easier to know what the baby had eaten - to tick all the boxes in the baby book (kind of)!

Doesn't mean formula was necessarily much in use before world war 1, but the process had began. I don't know exactly when, and exactly how as it wasn't really my subject (it is more related to women and education/learning/choices in the late 1900s), I've just come across some parts of it. If I remember right, this is part of the picture.

This would be in Sweden, or probably Northern Europe.

In the early years of the 1900s, Princess Margaret of England married the heir to the Swedish throne. It was reported in all the papers when her son was born (around 1910), that the Crown Princess was breastfeeding her baby herself! Princess Astrid (daughter of Prince Carl & Princess Ingeborg, and later Queen of Belgium) was born a couple of years before, and the papers could report who her wet nurse was.


----------



## SustainablParentng (Apr 15, 2008)

A great book to read on this subject is:
"The Politics of Breastfeeding" by Gabrielle Palmer
I was hesitant to read this book because I thought that it would be too dated but it is excellent (I just looked for it on Amazon and its not available - my local LLL has a copy and it may be available through your library if you're interested). It was so interesting to learn simply where the name formula came from - I had never given it any thought - but doctors would create/prescribe an "individualized" "formula" for babies - which was basically treating babies as lab rats, because often mothers would have to return to the doctor for them to change the "formula" if the baby was not doing well - and as you can imagine this would happen a lot. It took a long time for the formula companies and doctors to agree to allow "formula" to be sold without a doctors visit - $$$ - The book also details the background information on the Nestle boycott - which explains well just how dangerous formula advertisement and unnecessary use is in developing countries. Try not to be a lactivist after reading it


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I know that when my aunt had her babies (mid '70s) an older woman who likely had her babies in the '30's or '40's told her to feed condensed milk and Karo syrup since she "didn't have enough milk" (her oldest was barely home from the hospital, it was far too early to have established low supply). Apparently the recipe was to adjust the ratio depending on the baby's poop. If the baby was constipated, you needed more Karo syrup. If the baby had diahrrea, you needed less.

She was poor and couldn't afford commercial formula, and clearly didn't have enough milk







so she raised two children on that. They are healthy adults now, thank heavens, though I certainly wouldn't recommend the "formula".

8 years later when I was born my mom & dad had such great jobs that they could feed me "real" formula.


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, this is a facinating topic!

I was breastfed along with all of my siblings, but I remember my mother telling me that when she told her doctor she did not want to use formula, he got huffy and said "go ahead and be a monkey then." This was the 1980's!!

My step-mom came from a very large farming family. She was number 5 of 14 children. Her mom would breastfeed them until they were 2 months old, then she'd give them whole cow's milk from their dairy cows on the farm. They also introduced solids very early...3 or 4 months old.

My step-mom and her siblings have many autoimmune diseases that I'm sure are because of this.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

My mom was fed canned milk and karo syrup back in 1953. In the 70's, she fed my brother the same thing, *I think*. Then my oldest sister came along and she did nurse her for a while, but she wasn't tolerating her milk well and the doc said to switch to formula.







After exhausting every commercial formula and the karo recipe, she tolerated some concoction using barley water and skim milk. She used that for my next oldest sis as well, when she stopped nursing at 7 months (nursing strike from what I can tell). Me and my little sister were the lucky ones who never got a drop of formula.







(I think it took her that many tries to get it right since she was given NO support and HORRID advice)


----------



## crystal_buffaloe (Apr 30, 2010)

I was actually just talking to my grandma about this today. She had 4 kids in the 60s. She made formula for all of them (water, karo syrup, canned milk). Her first had lots of problems, and the doctor kept changing her formula. She tried to breastfeed her second, against her doctor's advice, because of all the problems she had with the first, but in her words "my nipples never toughend up." She started using formula after the first month and mixed formula for the next kids as well. She said that she would have panic attacks about running out of formula and not being able to feed her kids. She's proud of me for breastfeeding, though


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

My husbands step grandmother nursed some of her daughters...but she had to quit because she "got the flu and didn't want baby to catch her fever." ??
and she stopped nursing the other because she got mastitis. She was a bit scandalized when she discovered i kept nursing my oldest through two different breast infections and a case of thrush.







And she still swears that my toddler nursing is why my oldest is a picky eater <sigh>

My MIL said that when she had her boys they wouldn't let them nurse until their jaundice was a certain "normal" level...and that was the policy with all babies. And she tried to nurse her second but they made her quit when he had a hydrocele. ???

So glad that nursing information has come a long way!


----------



## 3 little birds (Nov 19, 2001)

My MIL didn't nurse any of her four (she says even thinking about gives her pains in her breasts) and they were all fed condensed milk mixed with corn syrup in the 70's. In his 20's dh realized he was allergic to dairy.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm actually going to move this to Nutrition and Good Eating since it's not about breastfeeding.


----------



## Panda Momma (Jul 14, 2010)

My mom was in the military when I was born and was "highly suggested" to formula feed.

After a case of having a sitter that used my formula on her child and losing quite a bit of weight my parents found another sitter and she fed me condensed milk and Karo syrup so I would put weight on. I have a horrible immune system and catch everything I run across. My DS that I let a relative pressure me into not breastfeeding is the same way.

My DD has an awesome immune system.

My brother couldn't take to any formula because they all made him sick so my mom had to go back to breastfeeding for him. They ended up getting a soy version that he could eventually have, but for the most part he was exclusively breastfed.


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
200 or 300 years ago, and beyond that through the ages, they had wet nurses. Matter of fact, English, (and possible french and spanish) queens going back centuries were not even ALLOWED to feed their infant children. Especially if the baby was female.









Very true. Except for Queen Elizabeth I. Her mother Anne Boleyn famously breast fed her against King Henry VIII's wishes. According to records - she kept Elizabeth at her side a lot. Even though Anne was beheaded - Elizabeth went on to become one of the most popular, intelligent monarchs of all time. She spoke 9 languages. Nothing like attachment parenting huh!!!!


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

This thread made me curious as to what I was fed as a baby. My mother and I are friendly but not close, and I really have never asked her much about my babyhood...and I'm an only child, so I never witnessed the feedings of younger siblings or anything.

I was born in 1971. My mom was not quite 18. She says she nursed me for 3 weeks and I had already gained 1.5 lbs by my two week visit, but I was overly hungry and her milk was not enough. So she started me on Gerber baby cereal. And then her milk dried up because she "wasn't eating enough or drinking enough fluids." So she made me formula out of Carnation canned milk, Karo syrup, water, and other stuff she can't remember. At two months, I was eating veggies mashed up with milk. By seven months I was eating mostly mashed up table foods and jarred baby food. I'm not sure when she quit giving me that canned milk.

Obviously, her milk dried up because she was feeding me cereal. Also, she apparently did not know that babies hit growth spurts and become ravenous, or that breastfed babies don't necessarily eat on a schedule. I wonder how much this crappy natal diet has to do with my asthma and other sensitivities. Oh, well. Can't go back in time! I do remember her being concerned when my oldest was born, because I had a horrendous birth experience and my milk was delayed coming in, and she was trying to get me to feed the baby cereal in a bottle with goat's milk. I didn't listen to her, and I remember she said something about it at the pediatrician's office and the doctor shot her down, telling her that animal milk is not properly balanced for human infants. So at least she was quiet after that, but she probably thought, "*My* kid did okay on it."


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

My mom who was born in 50s was fed the karo syrup-canned milk formula. She also told me that it was a competition among mothers about when their infants started solids. So my mom's baby book says she got her first rice cereal at 14 days (or some ridiculously young age) and that her mom (my grandma) was proud of that.

Dh's grandma is in her 80s and she stopped bfing her first when she got "milk fever." I'm guessing masitis. She's always been super supportive of my bfing my babies around her though. She always tries to give me the comfiest chair and get me a drink and tell me not to worry about covering up, lol.

My mom bfed me for 6 wks and gave up due to lack of support and education, but she went on to exclusively bf all of my other siblings. Well, my younger brother, I recall, was on goat's milk from 9 or so months on because she had to go back to work.


----------



## Sharon RN (Sep 6, 2006)

What a cool thread! Now I'm going to gross everyone out-

When DS#1 was a toddler, I went to a popular park 'round these parts. There was a large family having a great time, and (because I was nosy) I was admiring the infant that was there. Then I watched, shocked, as they mixed condensed milk and Karo syrup in a bottle and gave it to the infant.

This was around _2001._ People still do it. Don't people ask for homemade formula recipes here on MDC? I thought people did, I can't remember. I'm sure the answers they get here are better than this "formula" though!

I don't know what my mother fed me- she did not bf any of her children. But we were way poor, so I know they were not buying formula, or at least not enough. She had 5 children. My sister died of SIDS, we are all overweight (although I blame my entire childhood diet of pasta, and my lazy butt, for that!) my brother has horrible allergies (I swear, a hanky is ALWAYS in his pocket), and I had chronic ear infections and now am coming down with all kinds of autoimmune goodies, including major hearing loss that's autoimmune and related to my ear infections. Yay!

I'd like to thank my mother OB who told her that if she didn't like people touching her breasts, she shouldn't breastfeed. Yeah, because a wife in the '70s who was raised Catholic is going to say to her doc, when asked, "Oh, I love it when my breasts are played with! Yummy!"

Grumble grumble UAV grumble grumble.

No, I'm not bitter, why do you ask?


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
200 or 300 years ago, and beyond that through the ages, they had wet nurses. Matter of fact, English, (and possible french and spanish) queens going back centuries were not even ALLOWED to feed their infant children. Especially if the baby was female.









I love the history behind this! Where do you get your info from?

Also, what is the reasoning behind not nursing a baby, and why the difference between nursing a female baby vs. a male?


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I was fed the condensed milk/Karo syrup mix in the late 60's. I'm actually pretty healthy and rarely sick even in childhood. But I still BF my babies.


----------



## ikesmom (Oct 29, 2005)

My mom was born in Mexico..in the country and nowhere near a city, doctors, ect. She said she was fed goat milk as an infant. I only have one cousin that breastfed her 2 babies for 6 weeks..other than her no one in the family even tried. I don't think people even questioned if they should do breast or formula..it was just assumed I think.

My mom used to give my niece boiled cornstarch in a bottle..it came in a packet like gravy and tasted just like flavored pie pudding when you heat it on the stove. This was a normal thing in her experience..it helped fill the baby up before they were ready for solids.

My mom said they used to sell pacifiers by the bag full in Mexico and the nipple was filled with honey. They made it with a cheap rubber that would eventually crack and allow the baby to get to the honey.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

My mother was in and out of hospital in the mid 70s when my sister was born (unrelated). When home, she breastfed, but when in hospital, I boiled regular cow milk to feed the baby (yes, less then 10yo, and in charge of the newborn, no sitter). I have no idea what I was fed.


----------



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

My DH's grandmother fed her 11 kids cow's milk--and I mean STRAIGHT from the cow! They lived on a farm and she figured if it was good enough for the calfs...

My mother wasn't breastfed either (tat was in the 40s), and I think she was given either cow's milk (the, um, pasturised kind) or formula.

The worst I ever heard was from a lady in a class I was taking. She was one of the few to breastfeed her kids in the 50s, and she was very proud of the fact that she made the right choice. Because apparently her grandmother fed all her babies flat 7UP for months! Exclusively!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

From my great-aunt... "Our mother, I*, did nurse each of us. But by the time I came along (4th), I know she was tired, and older, and probably couldn't produce as much milk as necessary. We have a picture of S* sucking on a bottle.When V* was several months old, I was old enough to remember holding her and holding a "sugar titty" in her mouth. ( a cloth sack filled w/ butter & sugar)."

V* was my grandmother and was the youngest of six. This would have been the 30's I believe.

My mother, in 1980, was told she did not produce enough milk and I could not tolerate commercial formula, so my Great-Grandfather (father of the above children) instructed her how to make a goat's milk formula for me.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I was born in the 1960's and was fed Carnation evaporated milk. My mother didn't believe in having anything sweet so no syrup was added, just the straight milk from the can and powdered cereal as soon as I was brought home from the hospital at about 6 weeks of age (I was premature).


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

Formula was invented in 1921, so they would have formula, but it's possble they fed her something else, like goat or cows milk


----------



## amydiane (Feb 4, 2009)

My mom and her siblings were fed evaporated milk (they were born in the 1940s-60s). I'm not sure if anything was added to it. I was born in the 70s and I was BF for about 3 months, but had a supplemental bottle from the beginning (I think it was commercial formula). I also was on solids very early, at something like 10 days old.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

my dh's grandma got a book from the hospital in 1947 that describes making a bottle with evaporated milk and corn syrup. I found it whe we cleaned out her house after a hurricane and took a picture. let me see if I can find it. eta guess it isn't on my flickr page.

it also advised feeding a 6 week old orange juice!


----------



## frugalmum (Nov 5, 2009)

I was born in the 1970s and I was given skim milk as an infant.... no formula.


----------



## La Sombra (Sep 27, 2007)

My dad says that his family couldn't afford formula (and grandma was told she had "supply issues") so he and his siblings drank regular cows milk. I don't know what percent--in fact it might have even been reconstituted from powder 'cause I know he grew up drinking that. This was in the mid-to-late '50s. My mom was, I think, formula fed but I don't know for sure. I do know that she was NOT breast fed at all.

My mom was the only one of all her siblings to breast feed her babies. I don't know how long she did it for, but I think probably like 6 weeks or something because there are pictures of me as a small baby drinking from a bottle. After that, regular formula. This was in the late 70s.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Dh's aunt told me about mixing PET milk and Karo syrup. Her kids were born in the 70s.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

My grandma BF her first in the 1940s (not sure how long), and then my dad for a few weeks till the ped told her, "what, are you STARVING that baby?" after instructing her to put my dad on a 4 hour schedule.







But he then helped supply formula to them for dad and the 5 kids after him (the ped was my grandma's uncle). I know my mom and her brothers were all BF for at least a few months. Myself and siblings were each BF for 4-6 months then went to whole cow's milk. All of us started solids at like 5 or 6 weeks. I am definitely bucking that trend by nursing each of mine 4.5+ years.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

this is so a great thread!


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Dh's aunt told me about mixing PET milk and Karo syrup. Her kids were born in the 70s.

Yep, my mom said that was commonly done back then (I'm an early 70's baby). She said formula was still considered something wealthier people used for their babies.

My mom was a bit of a naturalist back then, and I was breastfed till I was 1. But she said the doctors and nurses all made her feel like it was dirty and second class to do so







My brother was only BF till he was a few months old, because he "was hungry all the time"...you know, like every 2 hours. So the doctor told her she wasn't making enough milk and she put him on formula. Sigh...


----------



## maryeliz (Oct 27, 2005)

My parents, born in the 1940s, were both evaporated milk babies. When I was born in the early 1970s, my mom breastfed me for six months and then I was switched to raw goat's milk from our goat, which was served in a cup because "bottles were a hassle." There are lots of pictures of me as a baby clutching my little tin cup.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

While I was nursing one of the kids, who was probably a couple months old at the time, DH's grandmother asked what kinds of foods the baby liked. I'm sure I said something along the lines of 'huh' then 'it's way to early for food'. She then told me how all four of her children started solid food at two weeks old! This was to supplement their cow's milk (their dad was a milkman so assume that what was available and inexpensive).


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

People have been feeding fortified milks and broths to infants since the beginning of recorded history. There have always been families where EBF was not an option for whatever reason. A wet nurse would have been prohibitively expensive for all but the richest families in history. Babies would would have been fed their milk/broth/gruel by spoon, or using a pap feeder, or by sucking it through a loosely woven cloth. Ever notice how every culture on every continent has their own version of gruel, and it is universally believed to be good for invalids? Gerber didn't invent rice cereal, industrious moms did centuries earlier to keep their families from starving.

ETA: The saying "Born with a Silver Spoon in their mouth" refers to the silver pap spoon that would have been used to feed a rich baby.


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2684040/

Quote:

Although wet nursing was the alternative feeding method of choice, evidence suggests that artificial feedings were also used in ancient times (Osborn, 1979a). Vessels of all shapes and sizes have been found, dating back thousands of years BC. Crude feeding bottles and issues with their cleanliness were written about through the Roman Era, Middle Ages, and the Renaissance. It was not until the Industrial Revolution that a refined, hygienic feeding bottle became available (Wickes, 1953d).
Clay feeding vessels dating from 2000 BC onwards have been found in graves of newborn infants (Wickes, 1953a). The vessels are oblong with a nipple-shaped spout (Osborn, 1979a). At first, the objects were thought to be containers for filling oil lamps. However, chemical analysis revealed casein from animal's milk in the containers' residue (Weinberg, 1993), which suggests that animal's milk was used in ancient times as an alternative to breastmilk (Wickes, 1953a).

Another feeding device used from the 16th to 18th centuries in Europe was a pap boat. The device was used to feed infants pap and panada. Pap consisted of bread soaked in water or milk (Radbill, 1981), and panada consisted of cereals cooked in broth (Wickes, 1953b). Both substances were used as a supplement to animal's milk, especially when the infant showed a failure to thrive. The pap boat included a spoon with a hollow stem so that the pap or panada could be blown down the infant's throat. Compared to breastfeeding, the use of the pap boat enabled the infant to receive food quickly and in much larger quantity during feeding (Weinberg, 1993).


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I was born in the early 70's, and my mother breastfed me for the first few months, then switched me to 2% milk on the doctor's advice, because the doctor said I was too fat and cow's milk would slim me down.







Mom nursed the rest of my siblings for much longer.

I have a copy of "The Baby Manual" by Herman N. Bundesen, M.D., published in 1944 on my nightstand right now. I flipped to the chapter on feeding your baby out of curiosity after reading this thread, and was surprised to see how pro-breastfeeding it was. A lot of the advice would be considered bad now (4 hour scheduled feedings, limiting the time at the breast, hand expressing any milk left in the breast after a feeding), but a lot of it is actually right in line with what you'd hear at a LL meeting. The chapter on breastfeeding includes the following sections:
- Why Breast Feeding Is Best for the Baby
- Why Breast Feeding Is Best for the Mother
-Almost Every Mother Can Breast Feed Her Baby
- What a Nursing Mother May Do to Keep Up and Increase Breast Milk

If a mother cannot nurse, it recommends cow's milk in most cases, and a cow milk/sugar/water formula when the cow's milk alone isn't working (per your doctor). But again, it stresses in the Bottle feeding section that it is very rare that a mother cannot nurse.

It recommends starting to wean at 4 months of age, and finishing weaning by 9 months age. At 3-4 weeks old, it recommends offering orange juice, cod-liver oil and water from a teaspoon, and introducing cereal at 4 months old.

So interesting! I hadn't made it to the feeding section yet - I'm still fascinated by the descriptions of a 1940's layette - and had fun looking ahead.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellp* 
I love the history behind this! Where do you get your info from?

Also, what is the reasoning behind not nursing a baby, and why the difference between nursing a female baby vs. a male?

I also enjoy it. If I recall correctly, it is because nursing can (doesn't always, but usually does) suppress fertility. You want to have male children to inherit. The heir and the spare. Females rarely inherited anything. Estates often would pass to a distant cousin if a guy died with only daughters. Although girls were often just political pawns--married off to form alliances. If a girl is born, it is in the family's best interest to get mama pregnant again quickly--hopefully this time with a boy. However, if the family already has a passel of boys, then a girl is often looked forward to. Also, child mortality was extremely high back then. I've heard it said that a couple may have 10 kids in hopes one would make it to adulthood. Diseases and injury that are easily prevented or treated now, back then killed a lot of children.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellp* 
I love the history behind this! Where do you get your info from?

Also, what is the reasoning behind not nursing a baby, and why the difference between nursing a female baby vs. a male?

The elite (especially royalty) would not nurse their babies, because they wanted fertility to return as soon as possible (especially if they just had a girl). Girls were undesirable as they would be trying to produce a (male) heir to the throne/family.


----------



## ikesmom (Oct 29, 2005)

I knew a young (16 yr old) Hopi Indian mom when I worked in a daycare facility for teen parents. She had 2 kids..a toddler and an infant then and nursed both of them. I didn't know much about breastfeeding then so it was unusual to me. I asked her how she was able to manage feeding them when she was not with them and she told me her sister fed them. She said that it was common to feed other family members babies from the breast back home on the reservation. She said they didn't drive into town just for milk or formula.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emelsea* 
My mom was born in 1942. She insists that she was not breastfed, but she doesn't know what she was fed instead. (Her mom and dad are both gone, and her sister is only a couple years older than she is and she can't remember. She does remember getting to feed my Mom with a bottle, though.)

I know they didn't have formula. And they didn't have a wet nurse. Would they have just put plain cow's milk in the bottle?


No, most people knew that wasn't healthy -- straight animal milk of any kind (including goat) doesn't have the right protein/fat/sugar proportions for human babies, and they knew that.

My dad was born in 1943. His mom did breastfeed him because they were really poor, but her copy of Dr. Spock has recipes for multiple variations on "formula" for those who weren't going to nurse their babies (it does discuss nursing first, however).

The reason it is *called* "formula" is that it was treated as a scientific "fixing" of animal milk to make it okay for babies. Most are mixtures of cows milk (canned or otherwise) and sugar or corn syrup, in various proportions.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Great thread!

FWIW, my dad, born in 1953, was adopted and fed infant formula. My grandma (now 87) was afraid that the adoption wouldn't be finalized if he didn't get formula, so she often went hungry so that he could have it.

My mom, born in 1957, was given the carnation milk/karo syrup mix.

She breastfed me ('81) for three months and my brother ('84) for four months, then gave up when she went back to work.

IMO, donating milk isn't that different from nursing another's child. I would happily nurse my brother's babies if it was necessary.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

My parents, along with their siblings (born in the 1940s and 50s) were fed homemade formula made from Carnation milk and corn syrup. As were my twin cousins, born in 1993 (I just recently found this out--my aunt could not breastfeed twins and formula was too expensive).

I was breastfed for 9 months because that was when my mother thought she had to wean me (although according to my baby book, I self-weaned at 9 months) but she knew better when she had my brothers and they nursed for 1-2 years. Her mother was horrified because she thought that breastfeeding was for poor people and gypsies. Apparently my grandmother and her sister (born in the 1920s) were fed goat's milk straight from the family goat.

I have read that in the early 1900s there was a very high infant mortality rate among those who were not breastfed due to their mother's working outside the home.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe* 
Her mother was horrified because she thought that breastfeeding was for poor people and gypsies.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

The current idea of feeding formula really stems form the Victorians. The discovery of germs really freaked everyone out and feeding a baby from a breast was seen as dirty. The Victorians were obsessed with being "sanitary" and lucky for them the artificial rubber nipple was invented sometime in the 1860's. The rich fed their babies formula but only the real high up could afford this. Breastfeeding quickly became something only the lower classes did because they were already so unclean, comparatively. The first commercial formula was produced in England around the same time and there were quickly a few competing brands (with Nestle being one of the very first as well). Couple this with the Industrial Revolution and mass product really took hold! Although, "formula" wasn't perfected until the early 20th century when Vit C was added to prevent scurvy, a horrid deficiency that many, may babied were dying of because of formula feeding this came before the PET milk (also Nestle BTW) and Karo so many are talking about on this thread. The advent of this formula was really because it was easily found and cheap during the 1930s Depression times. Again, only the very poor were breastfeeding, or the very eccentric









So basically, I believe that this idea that only the lower classes, poor and unsanitary mothers breastfeed has been held over generation to generation, even if the new mothers don't understand where it is coming from. Formula feeding was basically a status symbol...

Here is a great academic resource about the history...I can get the full text from my university database but can't post it here...

http://www.eric.ed.gov/ERICWebPortal...accno=EJ534671


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

wow... i'm going to give my mom a call tomorrow and thank her for breastfeeding me! I was born in '68 and she nursed me for 2 years. I think she definitely went against the grain. Phew!!


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savithny* 
No, most people knew that wasn't healthy -- straight animal milk of any kind (including goat) doesn't have the right protein/fat/sugar proportions for human babies, and they knew that.

I really don't think this is true at all! My mom (who fed me straight cows milk from age 3 months up) did so on advice from her doctor - and her father was also a doctor...I assume he didn't disagree with the advice of my mom's doctor, or he would have steered her another direction. And the 1944's Baby Book I posted about recommends straight cow's milk as preferred over homemade formula. It does recommend supplementing with orange juice and cod liver oil after the first few weeks, though.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Owen'nZoe* 
I really don't think this is true at all! My mom (who fed me straight cows milk from age 3 months up) did so on advice from her doctor - and her father was also a doctor...I assume he didn't disagree with the advice of my mom's doctor, or he would have steered her another direction. And the 1944's Baby Book I posted about recommends straight cow's milk as preferred over homemade formula. It does recommend supplementing with orange juice and cod liver oil after the first few weeks, though.

While I'm sure there were people giving straight milk and recommending straight milk, the vast majority of mainstream baby-care sources I've seen from the 30s and 40s recommend modifying the milk by adding sweetener and diluting it slightly. There were different recommended ways of doing it, and it wasn't somethign you did until baby was a toddler! You switched to plain milk relatively quickly, but they were aware, and had been aware for some time, that straight cows milk was not optimal for human infants.

The information about modifying milk was out there by the 40s, certainly:

http://www.historycooperative.org/jo....1/thorley.pdf
(really neat article; Australian POV)

This page has a good summary of the process of figuring it out:
http://www.kristaclark.com/subpage.html

Quote:

In the early 19th century, it was observed that infants fed unaltered cow's milk had a high mortality rate and were prone to "indigestion" and dehydration compared with those who were breastfed. In 1838, a German scientist, Johann Franz Simon, published the first chemical analysis of human and cow's milk, which served as the basis for formula nutrition science for decades to follow. He discovered that cow's milk had a higher protein content and a lower carbohydrate content than human milk. In addition, he (and later investigators) believed that the larger curds of cow's milk (compared to the small curds of human milk), were responsible for the "indigestibility of cow's milk."

Empirically, physicians began to recommend that water, sugar, and cream be added to cow's milk to render it more digestible and closer to human milk. By 1860, a German chemist, Justus von Leibig, developed the first commercial baby food, a powdered formula made from wheat flour, cow's milk, malt flour, and potassium bicarbonate. The formula, which was added to heated cow's milk, soon became popular in Europe. Leibig's Soluble Infant Food was the first commercial baby food in the US, selling in groceries for $1 a bottle in 1869.

Quote:

In the late 19th century, many physicians thought that infant nutrition should be directed not by formula manufacturers but by physicians themselves. Many believed that commercial formulas were nutritionally inadequate and therefore inappropriate for young infants.

Thomas Morgan Rotch of Harvard Medical School developed what came to be known as the "percentage method" of infant formula feeding, which was popular among medical professionals from 1890 to 1915. He taught that because cow's milk contains more casein than human milk, it must be diluted to lower the percentage of casein. The process of dilution, however, decreases the sugar and fat content to less than that of human milk. To correct these deficiencies, cream and sugar were added in precise amounts.

Cow's milk formulas prescribed by the percentage method were compounded by a milk laboratory or, more often, by a home method that was time and labor intensive. Physicians were taught to monitor growth carefully and to examine the infant's stool and modify the formula based on its appearance.3
Oh, and this one is just fascinating all over! Great read for those who like retro childcare info!

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/30820...0-h.htm#Page_6

It's called "If your baby must travel in wartime," and its from 1944. It does say "If your baby is breast-fed, feeding him is relatively easy. Food for babies who are not breast-fed presents a difficult problem." And then goes on to recommend bringing small cans of evaporated milk, which you will mix with water, with or without sugar, as needed. It repeats three times that travelling with a breastfed baby is much, much easier.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I just met a lady who feeds her kids straight goat milk(adopted) and the newest babe almost died due to anemia and has been constipated since birth. These are educated people- that still feel it is the best option. Not the choice I would make but that perception is still there.


----------



## btallen (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Owen'nZoe* 
It does recommend supplementing with orange juice and cod liver oil after the first few weeks, though.

I was born in 1973. My mom started giving me OJ (she said they bought it in 6oz cans just for babies) when I was 2 months old. This was the guideline given to her by our Dr. Also, I was on a strict feeding schedule where I could only have a bottle every 4 hours - if I was hungry in between she was instructed to only give me water!

Apparently my mom didn't do well nursing (probably dairy allergy by today's knowledge of things) and my grandma was given a prescription for formula (Similac)! She had to go to the drugstore to buy the formula and said it was very expensive and would have been so much easier if mom had been able to nurse like her sisters.

When I told my MIL that I was going to be nursing our son, she said that was nice and that she wished she had been allowed to nurse DH and his sister. She said that FIL wouldn't allow her to nurse them as that was only for "poor people" and they could afford to give their babies formula! He grew up extremely poor and BFing was a stigma that only poor people Bfed; if you weren't poor you could afford to give your children formula which was "better" than BFing because you "bought" it at the store.


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatioGardener* 
Sadly this is what my mother was told to feed me in the early *1970s*!

me too. I was born in 1975 and my mother was telling me when I had my son and was struggling getting started with breastfeeding, "We just gave you evaporated milk and Karo syrup, that's what they told us to do." Lovely.


----------



## amydiane (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btallen* 
I was born in 1973. My mom started giving me OJ (she said they bought it in 6oz cans just for babies) when I was 2 months old. This was the guideline given to her by our Dr. Also, I was on a strict feeding schedule where I could only have a bottle every 4 hours - if I was hungry in between she was instructed to only give me water!

Oh, that reminds me....I have a friend (born in the late '70s) who was given only water overnight as a baby on the advice of her pediatrician.


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

My DH's grandmother told me that she tried to nurse all of her kiddos but couldn't. She described blood freely running from her nipples.

They would have had formula at that time, but they lived in a very rural area and were poor. She fed the babies raw cow milk straight from the cow. Most of her children have died of heart attacks and strokes in their 30s, 40s, & 50s.


----------



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

My dad was a preemie born in 1944 and was fed homemade evaporated milk based formula. I have his baby book with the recipe written in it.. I'll have to see if I can dig it up.


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

I may have missed mention of another good book on this topic - _Milk, Money, and Madness_. I highly recommend it.

I worked as a University Extension Educator for several years -- and in my old files was the official USDA 'recipe' for formula from back in the '20's. It was the evaporated milk/karo syrup version.

My sister knows a family which still uses homemade 'formula,' although they use honey instead of karo.

I have a friend whose family tells of a set of twins born about a century ago - who couldn't tolerate breastmilk or homemade formula, and ended up surviving via the syrup from canned peaches (can you imagine?!). They lived to old age. I suspect that stories about babies like this, are cases where there was a dairy allergy.

My grandmother breastfeed four of her five children - would leave the hospital early to do so - her fourth was a preemie, and the doctors wouldn't let her breastfeed. She was a University Extension Educator too and I suspect that she fed her preemie the evaporated milk/karo mixture.

Her doctor also told her (this would have been the 50's) that the babies needed to be eating solids by the time they were two weeks old. So, even though they were breastfed, she had them on solids at two weeks (she nursed 'til her kids were about 10 months I think). The recommended solids were pancakes, oatmeal, and orange juice to drink - three meals a day at two weeks of age! This advice, I think, was in part to compensate for the inadequacies of the formula being fed to most infants at the time. Two of her five children grew up with anaphylactic allergies, I think related in part to the early introduction of solids.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btallen* 
I was born in 1973. My mom started giving me OJ (she said they bought it in 6oz cans just for babies) when I was 2 months old. This was the guideline given to her by our Dr. Also, I was on a strict feeding schedule where I could only have a bottle every 4 hours - if I was hungry in between she was instructed to only give me water!

My mother kept suggesting that I give my DS water to help fill him up between feedings when he was a newborn, so I'm assuming she must have done that for me. In any case, she gave me the 1970s Dr. Spock book that she raised us on for reference when I had DS. I don't have the book in front of me now, but I believe it did recommend OJ starting at 2 weeks as well as cutting out the 2:30 am feeding by giving a bottle of water instead. I can't remember when it said to start replacing feedings with water, but it suggested "waiting" until 2 months before introducing solids and weaning from the breast around 6 months. I think that book said that women in other cultures do nurse for 2 years, so you can if you want, but as far as he was concerned, that was more a matter of birth control.


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow pancakes at 2 weeks of age?









I wonder how many babies died of choking?


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but my grandma told me she fed her kids evaporated milk mixed with Karo syrup.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

yeah, orange or tomato juice was started at 2 months, and cod liver oil around that time too.

Remember, though, that it was in VERY small amounts -- a few ounces a day. It wasn't a beverage the way people think of it now.

And yes, it was very consciously to make up for the nutritional deficiencies of the "formulas." canned milk was recommended because it was safer from a pathogens point of view, but then canned milk had the vitamin C cooked out of it. CLO was for the vitamin D, even before they understood that was the substance that was most needed in it.


----------



## emmaegbert (Sep 14, 2004)

My grandmother was apparently lactose intolerant as a baby (very rare, but does happen) and she was apparently fed barley water. She had pervasive health and mental problems all her life. She breastfed one of her 5 kids (my mom).

in the late 60s, my mom was studying for her junior year abroad in Rome, and the young adult son of her family and the son next door were "milk brothers" because one of the moms nursed both of them (I don't remember which). That would have been probably right after WWII ended- possibly Italians would have also made these sorts of "formulas" in better times but these families, at least, were still cooperatively nursing infants. My mom thought it sounded gross/crazy (to her 19-year-old self) b/c she'd never heard of such a thing growing up in upper-middle-class post-war America.

my husband was born in 1975 and was not breastfed, and was fed commercial formula, and at the advice of doctors, "solids" starting at 2 weeks and was eating meat by 3 months.

There is a FASCINATING book by Sarah Blaffer Hrdy called "Mother Nature" with a whole chapter all about the biological and cultural history of feeding infants. From what she says, it most definitely NOT "awesome" to be a wetnurse (or an orphan) in the pre-industrial Europe (or pre-formula days I guess) unless working for a very wealthy family- and those wet-nurses often had to leave behind their own nursling or were available to nurse a rich baby b/c their baby had died. I was fascinated to read that most children, even of the rich, were sent away to live with their wetnurse for at least a year and infant mortality was very high for those babies. You can do a search when you "look inside" the book for "milky way" and read a bunch of it. I think its an amazing book.


----------



## emmaegbert (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisymommy* 
My mom was a bit of a naturalist back then, and I was breastfed till I was 1. But she said the doctors and nurses all made her feel like it was dirty and second class to do so

My mom lied to the doctors about weaning me b/c so much pressure from doctors to do so (said I was weaned and on solids at 6m when that wasn't true at all). She did switch me to cow milk bottles at 9m. Apparently I was so desperate at that point that I tried to nurse my dad.







Oh, my mom also waited 4 hours between feedings no matter how much I cried. She said it was awful. And that everyone just said I was a fussy baby. When she watched me nursing on demand, I think she really felt bad, she apologized and said she just didn't know better.

All good reasons to take the advice of "professionals" (and our own moms, lol) with a grain of salt. I was strongly advised to night-wean when my son was 12m and I told the doc is wasn't bothering me or him, and thank you very much, but I'll take his word over hers about when he is hungry.


----------



## rabbitinred (Apr 5, 2014)

It kills me how many pompous no it alls come to forums and give close minded opinions to things they know nothing about. Compare the *nutrition* labels of enfamil and EVAPORATED milk/ kayro blend very similar!!!! True! Formulas are milk or soy based and SUGAR...which is exactly what evaporated milk and kayro is...EXCEPT FORMULA has added oils like palm and coconut (ugh) SYNTHETIC vitamins and dha/ara derived from mold spores and fungus after being processed w toxic hexane. Not one formula on the market, not one...is as good as breast milk...or the tried and true evaporated milk,water and kayro. Learn before you judge...


----------

